# Need to replace instrument lenses



## SunnyinHollister (Mar 17, 2011)

Greetings,

Somehow the lenses for my instrument cluster are now clouded. I've tried cleaning them, but to no avail. Does anyone know how to remove the cluster itself? And are the lenses replaceable?

Thanks!

Reggie


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Let the dealer do it for free!


----------

